# Digital timer from Harbor Freight



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried this timer? I read the PDF and it "kinda" implies each outlet can be programed separately (in the trouble shooting" section -> "Make certain timer is set for same outlet and appliance. Verify that “1 ON” and “1 OFF” are set for each appliance on the corresponding side).

Even if not, it appears to be a pretty good deal.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

It doesn't appear to have a battery backup. That would be one of the main reasons to get a digital IMHO.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

hbosman said:


> It doesn't appear to have a battery backup. That would be one of the main reasons to get a digital IMHO.


I thought so at first, but this was in the PDF manual:

"Before using the Digital Timer, it must be the plugged in for 15 minutes to allow the internal battery to charge. After recharging press, the “R” button to reset the unit. For the location of all buttons on the Digital Timer, please refer to Figure 1."


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds nice for the price. If you buy one, can you post if the outlets are separately programmable? I doubt that they would be especially, at that price.

TY


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

If it's the one I have, they are great timers. They program exactly the same way as my coralife did. You can't separate the outlets, that I know of, and they do have battery back up.

I have probably been using that same exact timer for about 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I looked at this timer before (in HFT) and concluded that it does not switch the outlets separately.

The manual section you quoted is a bit ambiguous, but sometimes the translation lacks.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

Wasserpest said:


> The manual section you quoted is a bit ambiguous, but sometimes the translation lacks.


That it often does. 

I probably go ahead and get some. 

Not much to choose from locally. 

Walmart just has a $17.00 Brinks. 
Lowes had nothing (Christmas sellout?).
Closest HD is 52 miles.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I wonder if it has an on/off over-ride that resets at the next cycle. I have their dual mechanical and that one doesn't. With those the only way to turn something off is to advance the time. And if you turn it on it stays on forever.

SteveU


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

Manual describes and picture shows an "On/Auto/Off" button. Timer also has a "RED" on indicator.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Wasserpest said:


> I looked at this timer before (in HFT) and concluded that it does not switch the outlets separately.
> 
> The manual section you quoted is a bit ambiguous, but sometimes the translation lacks.


Oh, the translation doesn't lack. It tells you how to program them separately, as I recall. That's not the case, but still a good timer. I have 3.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

GTR said:


> I wonder if it has an on/off over-ride that resets at the next cycle. I have their dual mechanical and that one doesn't. With those the only way to turn something off is to advance the time. And if you turn it on it stays on forever.
> 
> SteveU


It has an on/auto/off button. So, if it is on, on auto, you press it once, and it goes to off. Press it one more time and it goes to Auto, but stays off. Press it one more time, and it goes to on, not auto. Press it one last time, and you are back to where you started, on with auto.


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I've had a couple other brands of electronic timers in the past and just never found them to be worth the effort to reprogram them. My eyes aren't as good as they use to be and it requires I lay down and stick my head under the stand to see the things. lol But we rarely have power outages, maybe thrice in the last 20 years.

SteveU


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

GTR said:


> I've had a couple other brands of electronic timers in the past and just never found them to be worth the effort to reprogram them. My eyes aren't as good as they use to be and it requires I lay down and stick my head under the stand to see the things. lol But we rarely have power outages, maybe thrice in the last 20 years.
> 
> SteveU


We don't have power outages in the winter because our power is under ground. Maybe twice a summer we will have outages, probably from AC overload. Of course, one of these will be when I'm on vacation LOL. So, I don't think it's that big of a deal if the lighting gets an hour or two out of sync for a few days. The lighting period will still be the same length of time. The fish will be living on second shift maybe.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

GTR said:


> ...But we rarely have power outages, maybe thrice in the last 20 years.
> 
> SteveU


I WISH that was here. You must not have Trees+ICE+Trees+SNOW+Trees+WIND+Trees+Trees+......

I even run the canister filter's on a UPS. (Which works quite well.)


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

I'm shopping for a controller so I don't need all the plug strips so I can fit in the 4 timers. Then I'll have one of my kids come over and set it up for me. lol

SteveU


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

smp said:


> I WISH that was here. You must not have Trees+ICE+Trees+SNOW+Trees+WIND+Trees+Trees+......
> 
> I even run the canister filter's on a UPS. (Which works quite well.)


Unfortunately, a heater won't run for very long on a UPS.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

hbosman said:


> Unfortunately, a heater won't run for very long on a UPS.


True, but usually I don't need it. We have heat (even when the power is off), tank is up stairs and it usually doesn't get below 65.

During the ice storm of 2003 we were without power for 8 days with temps below freezing. UPS ran a HOB filter for 4 days. I took it to my daughters recharged it and ran for another 3.

Fish survived, as did we.


----------

